# Medieval inns



## Grand Lord BungleFic (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a question about medieval inns. 

Here's the situation: protagonist and female friend are staying in the same room. They have feelings for each other but for several good reasons nothing is happening. That may seem awkward but these particular characters wouldn't see it that way.  

He really needs a few minutes by himself to figure out some key elements of the mystery. The trouble is that he also needs to talk to her briefly to learn an important piece of information. 

I have him come into the room and find her already asleep. He's just been in a battle so he's covered in mud. The most logical thing for him to do at this point would be to bathe and change clothes. This, of course, would give him the time alone to think. 

My main question is this: Would medieval inns even HAVE a washroom (I suspect not but I thought I should ask)?  If so would there be anything for bathing? (A bucket of water? An old metal tub?) 

As it currently stands, he gets an idea about the mystery, then dresses quickly and runs to wake her up. After a brief conversation she goes back to sleep. He lies awake and finally works everything out in his mind. 

Sorry if this post is a mess. This section has been driving me insane for more than a week now so I'm desperate.


----------



## TheokinsJ (Mar 28, 2013)

A medieval Inn would not have had a wash room. The most likely scenario to clean one's self would have been to go out to a well or some source of water close by, such as a drinking trough in a stable where horses drink from, and then you would wash yourself by literally dumping buckets of water over yourself. Alternatively rivers/streams were a much better and more practical option. Baths in medieval times were usually a massive wooden tub, that would have been placed on a ground floor near a kitchen or outside, although few people had them, and inns would most certainly not have provided one in rooms. Hope this helped!


----------



## DSCroxford (Mar 28, 2013)

It depends on how much you are following medieval fact. This is fantasy after all.
Where is the Inn set? If it is on a road or in a small town etc that is on a main road, for example; "The Kings road". Where many nobles, merchants and even royalty travel upon then it then yes it is quite likely they would have some form of washroom or failing that there could be a tub in the room that the proprietor could/would fill for a few extra coins.
I have read a few books that do this, K. Kerr's Deverry series generally had some kind of washing facility whether it be in the room or a wash room at an Inn.
But again it all depends on how closely you want it to follow real world fact. I find it more than believable that it could be included.


----------



## Grand Lord BungleFic (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks. I suspected that few medieval inns would have had any kind of tub in the rooms.  This inn is in a very small town at the edge of a swamp. They get so few visitors that it's mostly a tavern with a couple of rooms added almost as an afterthought. In the first draft I just had him go straight to bed and lie in bed thinking.  Then I decided that he would be so dirty from the fight that he would want to clean himself up first and thought I might get away with that bit of unrealism. 

He is a wizard, though, so maybe I'll just use magic to clean himself. That way I can sidestep the dirt issue.  I can have him lie awake thinking instead.


----------



## Jamber (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Grand Lord BungleFic,
unless it's comedy, I'd avoid magicking him clean -- it makes the magic seem cheap, and reduces the impact of your setting (or any hardship you intend to place in his way).
Ignore this if you've got a reason to use magic in that way; it's just what occurs to me.
cheers
Jennie


----------



## Asura Levi (Mar 31, 2013)

I think the idea of the well plus backt is the best one here. And as Jamber pointed out, don't use magic this way, unless it is intended to be a comedy. 
But then again, why does he need to bath? Wash his face to be barely recognizable is enough I believe.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 1, 2013)

Small taverns would be no frills. If they have a tub, it is probably used for another reason.  
If on a main road, it would be likely to have a questionable boarders. Basically anyone passing buy, good or bad, rich or poor.
If remote, they would be more focused on food or drink, then keeping rooms filled, more bar oriented with rooms, rather then room oriented with a bar.
There would always be the chance for spies watching for people with money, so an ambush might be set down the road, these might or might not be supported by the owner.

Less then rich people, bathed in the summer, cold winter bath was not appealing, even if hot water, the room was cold.  Even in the summer, well water was very cold, fast moving river is cold.  During the day, the horse trough would warm, but cooled quickly at night, but would be warmer then the other sources. If covered in mud, the owner might be very upset to find a trough full of mud.  Horses were expensive to keep, a horse that doesn't drink will get sick.


----------



## Asura Levi (Apr 2, 2013)

Woah! That is a lot of 'considerations' that I never thought about. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 2, 2013)

World building, looking closely at what we don't notice in real life. 
Everything has a reason, the closer you look, the more you realize how little you know.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2013)

Grand Lord BungleFic said:


> ... He is a wizard, though, so maybe I'll just use magic to clean himself. That way I can sidestep the dirt issue.  I can have him lie awake thinking instead.



Don't do this; if you use magick to accomplish mundane things the magick becomes mundane or Disney-fied.








If you do this you'll feel cheap in the morning.


----------

